#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Χάρης - Ρύθμιση: υπολογισμός προστίμων και εκτύπωσης όλων των απαιτούμενων εντύπων για την πολεοδομία βάσει του Ν.3843/2010

## Xάρης

Πρόγραμμα "*Ρυθμίσεις*"  σε μορφή Excel '97, υπολογισμού προστίμων και εκτύπωσης όλων των απαιτούμενων εντύπων για την πολεοδομία βάσει του Ν.3843/2010. 
Θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

_ Για να λειτουργούν τα κουμπάκια ενεργοποιήστε τις μακροεντολές.
_ Εκτός της αρχικής σελίδας όλες είναι κλειδωμένες χωρίς κωδικό για να προστατευθούν οι τύποι υπολογισμού από αθέλητη διαγραφή. 
_ Η σελίδα των δεδομένων-υπολογισμών δεν είναι κλειδωμένη για να λειτουργούν οι ομαδοποιήσεις
_ Για τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις σας, λάθη που εντοπίσατε κ.λπ. επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου στο email: *info@win2.gr*
_ Μπορείτε επίσης να γράψετε εδώ τις όποιες επιθυμίες, παρατηρήσεις σας  κ.λπ. Για τα σχόλια όμως που κάνουμε στα downloads δεν υπάρχει  ειδοποίηση του χρήστη του Φόρουμ οπότε δεν είναι και η καταλληλότερη  μέθοδος επικοινωνίας. 
_ Για να σας προλάβω όχι δεν βγάζει xlm, όχι ακόμα.

----------

Butcher, kobaksev

----------


## Xάρης

Ανέβασα μια νέα έκδοση (1.01) με ήσσονος σημασίας αλλαγές.

Προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα να ορίζονται δύο συνιδιοκτήτες. Στην περίπτωση  αυτή τυπώνονται δύο υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις ιδιοκτήτη, δύο εξουσιοδοτήσεις  και μία αίτηση με τα στοιχεία και των δυο. 		

Θα τη βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## s.vassilis

Χάρη ευχαριστούμε πολύ!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μόνο αν επειδή οι υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις διαφέρουν από το πρότυπο που έχουν μοιράσει, μήπως έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο να τις δεχτούν!
Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι...μας έσωσες τα δάχτυλα από πολύ κόπο!

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Τα έντυπα τα σχεδίασα για την πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης που ξεφεύγει από τα πρότυπα και φτιάχνει δικά της. 
Δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ ότι θα γίνουν δεκτά και στις άλλες πολεοδομίες της χώρας που η καθεμιά μπορεί να έχει τις δικές της ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις.
Το ζητούμενο κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι να υπάρχει όλη η απαιτούμενη πληροφορία. Υπάρχει; Αν ναι τότε γιατί να μην τη δεχτούν.

Πάντως από την πλευρά μου δεν έχω πρόβλημα να σχεδιάσω και διαφορετικά έντυπα σύμφωνα με τα εθνικά πρότυπα*.
Αν θες στείλε μου κάποια πρότυπα να τα περάσω σε επόμενη έκδοση. Έστω και τώρα ένα μήνα πριν τη λήξη της προθεσμίας. Πού ξέρεις μπορεί να δοθεί κι άλλη παράταση.

* Πού καταντήσαμε σαν χώρα! Να νομοθετεί η κάθε πολεοδομία και ο εκάστοτε διευθυντής, ενίοτε και υπάλληλος της.

----------


## michael zervas

Aν και εδώ και χρόνια έχω απομακρυνθεί απο τις οικοδομές και ασχολούμαι με τις τηλεπικοινωνίες, χρειάστηκε να ασχοληθώ με τους ημιυπαίθριους για να εξυπηρετήσω την οικογένεια και κάποιους φίλους (χωρίς αμοιβή εννοείται!). Ξεκινώντας ουσιαστικά απο το μηδέν, ήταν φοβερή έκπληξη η όλη δουλειά που έχει γίνει η οποία πραγματικά βοήθησε πολύ. Χάρη, ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.....το site έχει περάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο....ευρωπαικό τουλάχιστον!!!!!! :Χαρούμενος: 

Μιχάλης

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση (Ver 1.10) διορθώθηκε ο υπολογισμός των προστίμων όταν έχουμε περισσότερες των δύο (μέχρι 5) εγγραφές. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο συντελεστής υπολογίζεται βάσει του αθροίσματος των εμβαδών των εγγραφών και είναι ο ίδιος για όλες τις εγγραφές.

----------

